# July Contest.



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

when it says you must have taken the photot, i will also aloud if someone else has took it and they have gace you permission. thanks and have fun


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Every month we should have a different judge running one of these competitions. so it gives all the different judges to enter a class or catergory every month.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

How do we submit the photo? Is it to be posted in this thread, a thread dedicated to the particular category or do we start a new thread for our pictures?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

post your pictures in this thread. 
sorry for lates reply.


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

Artistic:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

#18


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

haha, i like the weather one. you both look like drownded rats


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't figure out how to put them under one another but I will be very clear about the categories for each one...

FIRST PHOTO: Category- *Artistic*
SECOND PHOTO: Category- *Group Shot*
THIRD PHOTO: Category- *Performance*
FOURTH PHOTO: Category- *Action*


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yeap thast fine, thats clear enough. 
lovely photos.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh good!

Thanks )


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

okay, here is mine in order :
Humorous
Other
Artistic
Portrait


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

*There's kind of a lot, but here goes...*

[BELOW] *Action*









[BELOW] *Artistic*









[BELOW] *Portrait*









[BELOW] *Group Shot*









[BELOW] *Horses and their people*









[BELOW] *Cleanest horse*









[BELOW] *Naughtiest Horse*









[BELOW] *Humerous*









[BELOW] *Other*


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Please excuse that last photo: The blue horses? Yeah, I don't know how it got there..Sorry!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> ^^ Please excuse that last photo: The blue horses? Yeah, I don't know how it got there..Sorry!


It's a neat picture, though!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

themacpack said:


> It's a neat picture, though!


Why, thank you


----------



## TequilaSunrise (Jun 29, 2009)

Here are my entries 

(1. Artistic








(2. Portrait








(3. Group Shot








(13. Humorous


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ That one is funny! Headless horse!


----------



## TequilaSunrise (Jun 29, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> ^ That one is funny! Headless horse!


Haha yeah, ever since she was a baby she has had this habit of scratching her nose with her back foot. The funniest is when she does it while I'm riding her, but nobody has managed to catch it on film yet.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Class 15--Other


----------



## TequilaSunrise (Jun 29, 2009)

One More! 
for Naughtiest Horse


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

(6. Horses and the People (15 and younger)
17.1hh Jed Being led by my 2yr old daughter


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

(11. Halter


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

(7. Young horses (2 years of age and younger)


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

(1. Artistic


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

#13 humorous








#10 performance








#16 cleanest horse








#3 group shot








#2 portrait








#8 aged horse (Radar 30yrs)








#6 horse and people(15 and younger)








#14 dirtiest horse








#1 Artistic








#15 other









K im done lol


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

awww, guys these are fab photos. thanks for all following the rules, its great thanks, Who recouns we shpould have a similar contest monthly, but change the jusges so everyone has a fair chance ??????


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Class 1 Artistic


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

spyder, fab photo x


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Class 1 Artistic


^^ You didn't paint that did you?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

(1. Artistic










(2. Portrait










(3. Group Shot










(4. Action










(5. Horses and their People (16 and older)










(6. Horses and their People (15 and younger)










(7. Young horses (2 years of age and younger) Sunny 3 months old










(8. Aged horses (25 years and older) Dawn 26 years young










(9. Momma & Baby (Foals not yet of weaning age.)










(10. Performance










(12. Pets interacting with horses










(13. Humorous










(14. Dirtiest Horse










(15. Other 










(16. Cleanest Horse


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

(17. Naughtiest Horse










(18. Horses in weather


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

that snow is pretty deep.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow. Idaho is beautiful


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwww, ^^^^^ I Agreee ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

jadeewood said:


> that snow is pretty deep.


Gotta love Idaho!  that was only about 3ft, few weeks after that we had 5ft, thankfully the show was light and easy to get though.  we were snowed in for about 3 days after one big storm, spent more time digging the horses out than our own drive way.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

lmaoooo, oh dear


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

OK, im going to have a few posts due to me only having my laptop with me  lol.

Class 1, Artistic [horse shown below, Prince]









Class 2, Personality [horse shown below, Prince]









Class 3, Group Shot [horses shown below Zeph and Savannah]









[class 5 will be coming in my next picture post]

Classes 5and 6, Horses and their People [shown below me on Savannah]
(excuse me for looking horrible)









[classes 10 & 11 coming in next picture post]

Class 12, Pets Interacting with Horses [Shown below Riot the goat, and Prince]









[Classes 13 & 14 coming next post]

Class 15, Other [Shown below is Jasper the Goat]









[the rest of the classes will also be posted next post ]


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww, how cuteeee. x


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok here goes nothing....

#2- Portrait SMIM N FIT









#4- Action DYNAMO JIN + SUMMER









#5- Horse+Person (16+) DYNAMO JIN + MY MOTHER









#7- Young Horse (2 and under) DYNAMO JIN









#9- Mother and Baby SLIM N FIT + LA'DON BELLE


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

#10 Performance- LA'DON BELLE









#12 Pet and Horse- CHLOE + LA'DON BELLE









#13 Humerous- CELEBRITY MISTRESS









#14 Dirtiest- DYNAMO JIN









#15 Other- MY 2 DAY OLD RESCUED FAWN "SERENITY"









#17 Naughtiest- STAN O POLKA


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

oops forgot one...

#1 Artistic- DYNAMO JIN


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

(1. Artistic









(2. Portrait









(4. Action









(13. Humorous









(15. Other 










How is this being judge? Are you going to make polls for each category like on HGS or are you going to judge them?


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

*Categories:
*
(4. Action








(5. Horses and their People (16 and older)








(6. Horses and their People (15 and younger)








(15. Other


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Portrait entry...









Horses & Their People (16 & older)...









Humorous...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

it was july 30 two days ago!!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Artistic (Chex and Flash, best buds)
16 and younger (My 8 year old sister and her pony)
Action (Chex)
Humerous (Dharma licking the camera)
16 and older (16 year old sister and Gypsy)


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Portrait (Dharma)
Young Horse (Chex 1 yr. old)
Dirty (Chex's dirty nose)
Group (Chex meeting Dharma)
Weather (Chex all rained on)


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

its now the 6th....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> its now the 6th....


 
Just another one of her "uncompleted" contests. I had tried to bring it up a while ago that this particular person starts contests and never finishes them, among other things that some have found rather tacky.:evil:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know^^. it anoyying when people dont finish the contest


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Just another one of her "uncompleted" contests. I had tried to bring it up a while ago that this particular person starts contests and never finishes them, among other things that some have found rather tacky.:evil:


cant say i'm the least bit surprised really. seams to be a bit of an epidemic on here.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

*someone finish the contest!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its been like 7-8 days, after the contest was over!*


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry, if i get time i will do it, i have explained my self in a previous topic that i have no been right latly and on medication and it hasnt agreed, when im feeling better i will do it or someone else can take over. i fully understand that you all hate it.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Let's not make anymore contests then, hm?

Get well soon, for your sake, not our's :]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

jadeewood said:


> sorry, if i get time i will do it, i have explained my self in a previous topic that i have no been right latly and on medication and it hasnt agreed, when im feeling better i will do it or someone else can take over. i fully understand that you all hate it.


 OK, i understand


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for the understanding. 
guys i promise i willl get round to doing these contests. i have so much going on with my illness and many family problems sorry .


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Why are you ill? Sorry ot hear that, feel better









*Roses are red and this angel is blue *

*I'm sending this angel to watch over you.*

*I'm sending this angel,*

*well maybe not me*

*but this angel is coming *

*from the powers that be.*

*The powers that made me go *

*to this greeting card site.*

*The powers that made me*

*think that you just might*

*need this Angel of blue *

*to watch over You.*
*Get well soon !*​


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

aww thats propper cute of you 
it made ma smile


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL. No problem  anytime!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

maybe you should just have a friend finish the contest? im sure there's a few of us more than willing to help you! hope you get better soon.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Horses and People 16+:









Portrait:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, if someone would like to finish it i suppose it would be better so it gets done quicker, thanks ?


----------

